# Shop and Tool improvements



## ducdon (Jun 23, 2022)

Here's a change I have wanted to make on my lathe tool post for some time. A new tool post mounting bolt and T - Nut. On the original the larger diameter area at the base of the bolt didn't extend very far up into the base of the post. The T-nut was also pretty flimsy. I also added a 12mm post on the top to accept indicators. I'm not sure if that's a feature that will stay, but I thought I would give it a try..


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 23, 2022)

Interesting light mounting arrangement.  Tell us more about that.  Is it a battery powered led lamp?  Magnetic base?


----------



## ducdon (Jun 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Interesting light mounting arrangement.  Tell us more about that.  Is it a battery powered led lamp?


The original light that came on the Modern Tool C0636A 14X40.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 23, 2022)

ducdon said:


> The original light that came on the Modern Tool C0636A 14X40.



So it's mounted on and travels with the saddle?


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> So it's mounted on and travels with the saddle?



Mine appears to be identical. Yes, it mounts to a flange on the saddle. It's a 24V Halogen piece of dung. I like that it travels with the saddle, but the halogen bulbs burn out every 3 hours of use and are impossible to find. Worse, mine melted the switch. I mounted a magnetic battery powered LED Lamp where the original was. I'd like to find or make something better. I'll probably keep the saddle mounted feature.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 24, 2022)

ducdon said:


> The T-nut was also pretty flimsy. I also added a 12mm post on the top to accept indicators. I'm not sure if that's a feature that will stay, but I thought I would give it a try..



Our lathes are VERY similar. My BXA toolpost mounts the same way with a flaky semi-circular base instead of a proper T-Nut. I've thought about making a better base but it's low on the priorities and may never get done.

But I totally completely and entirely LOVE your indicator mounting post idea! I am forever and always trying to stick something on the toolpost for that usually with a magnet of some sort. The big magnetic blocks suck for that. I saw a Joe Pie video (one of the few I ever watched) and fell in love with the General holder he used. It took me ages to finally find one and it cost me dearly on an ebay auction. But at least I know it was worth what I paid. One of the members on here suggested an Erik and it is similarly awesome - better than the General in many ways. It's the one I use on the tool post now.

However, a million members all voted to get a NOGA two way micro adjustable. But it has the big block base so I don't use it on the tool post - only on the cross-slide or the lathe head. 

Your idea just screams at me! I might take a look at whether Noga makes a bar post type with an adjustable nose. That would fit your concept and be amazing. I've just moved the project up near the very top of my priorities list. 

THANK YOU @ducdon !!!!


----------



## whydontu (Jun 24, 2022)

I am in awe. The indicator extension is brilliant.

Ikea LED lamp. Reasonably cheap, flexible housing. Been in my mill for at least 5 years. They also make a USB version that’s super cheap.

I drilled and tapped a hole for a vertical indicator post from a magnetic base, at the 2:00 position on my lathe cross slide. Lamp or coolant line goes on to the post and is aimed towards the tool bit. Your idea is way better.









						NÄVLINGE LED clamp spotlight, black - IKEA CA
					

NÄVLINGE LED clamp spotlight, black In the NÄVLINGE series there are lamps for most needs. These are neat lamps with a design that blends into the room and they are easy to use anywhere in the home – and provide good, glare-free light.




					www.ikea.com


----------



## ducdon (Jun 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Our lathes are VERY similar. My BXA toolpost mounts the same way with a flaky semi-circular base instead of a proper T-Nut. I've thought about making a better base but it's low on the priorities and may never get done.
> 
> But I totally completely and entirely LOVE your indicator mounting post idea! I am forever and always trying to stick something on the toolpost for that usually with a magnet of some sort. The big magnetic blocks suck for that. I saw a Joe Pie video (one of the few I ever watched) and fell in love with the General holder he used. It took me ages to finally find one and it cost me dearly on an ebay auction. But at least I know it was worth what I paid. One of the members on here suggested an Erik and it is similarly awesome - better than the General in many ways. It's the one I use on the tool post now.
> 
> ...


I can't take credit for the indicator mounting extension. I stole that from someone on U tube, Can't remember who.


----------



## ducdon (Jun 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> So it's mounted on and travels with the saddle?


YES


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 24, 2022)

ducdon said:


> I can't take credit for the indicator mounting extension. I stole that from someone on U tube, Can't remember who.



Doesn't matter where you saw it. You did and you liked it enough to pass it on. I will do the same. Except I will also add a second Lever to replace the hex nut. I don't really like having to keep a wrench in the chip tray for that. Two handles and an indicator bar seems like a great solution for everything. 

I'll prolly wait till I find a decent BXA wedge style Tool Post though. My piston style works just fine as a rule, but always moves the tool up a bit when tightened which requires compensation. I'm told that the wedge style doesn't do that. So I've been on the hunt for one for several years now.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 24, 2022)

Another tip o the hat from me on that indicator mount.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> My piston style works just fine as a rule, but always moves the tool up a bit when tightened which requires compensation. I'm told that the wedge style doesn't do that.


My OXA wedge-style holder does that too.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 24, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> My OXA wedge-style holder does that too.



Jezz. I hope that doesn't mean I have to buy a genuine Aloris....


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 24, 2022)

@Susquatch In BXA I have a piston, an offshore wedge, and a genuine Aloris.  (oh yeah)  

I find very little difference in use.  The very inexpensive piston BXA that I inherited with a lathe is very slightly less rigid in parting.  The inexpensive offshore wedge worked very fine for me.  If I didn't find a *super deal* on a real Aloris wedge with 5 holders, I wouldn't have one. but temptation being what it is....


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> If I didn't find a *super deal* on a real Aloris wedge with 5 holders, I wouldn't have one. but temptation being what it is....



Still waiting to be tempted like that..... 

I even tried to find a bxa wedge on Ali but failed. Lots of 0's & A's, but no B's. If I did find one it would have to be really good. I've managed with what I have ever since I got the better lathe 10 yrs ago. It will only get an upgrade when temptation hits a really sensitive nerve under my wallet.


----------

